# Homeschooling Curricula



## Scott (May 9, 2005)

[1] Can anyone point me to any classical curricula that are useable for multiple ages at once? Some curricula, like Veritas Press, seem require parents to teach each child on a separate track instead of being multi-age. 

[2] What are all the options for a classical homeschool curriculum? I am familiar with Well Trained Mind, Veritas Press, and Tapestry of History. TOH starts at 3rd grade, though and our oldest will be in first grade.

[3] Is anyone familiar with My Father's World curriculum? It seems to have a classical flavor.

Scott


----------



## bond-servant (May 10, 2005)

A friend of mine uses Sonlight - which can be easily adapted to mutliple ages and grades. 

I've even adapted Abeka or Bob Jones to multiple ages within a grade level.. 

What are the grades ya'll will be teaching?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

Scott, I think you are thinking of Tapestry of Grace (which I have used) and it starts at 1st grade...they just like to reccomend that you wait till they are in 4th grade as it is in intense curriculum. The only other I can reccomend (a mix of classical and charlotte mason) is Weaver...which I've also used and enjoyed.

[Edited on 5-10-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

btw, I have a friend that uses and sells Sonlight and she can rarely ever get her kids on the same topic at the same time....they don't have the topics in different grades line up.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

Another idea is to put together your own....ie use Story of the World for History, Apologia for Science, etc...these also go good with TOG and Weaver.


----------



## Augusta (May 10, 2005)

Scott someone on here, I think it was Ant but not sure, was doing Covenant Home. Whoever it was I would like to hear from them too as I am changing Curriculums next year. I am pretty sure I am going to do A Beka. I would like to hear what they thought of Covenant Home. I will put a link in here to the website.

Covenant Home


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

Found what looks to be a helpful board...gonna check it out myself...never found much help at the Well Trained Mind board (though I like the book)...mayhaps this is a better choice:

http://www.classical-homeschooling.org/


----------



## Scott (May 10, 2005)

We have a 6 year old. He is technically in kidergarten but he is doing 1st/2nd grade reading and 1st grade math. The next is a 3 year old who is turning 4 in July. He is doing the 100 Easy Lessons right now (at his continued insistence, so he can be like his brother) and is handling it suprisingly well, given his age. Then we have daughter who just turned one.


----------



## Scott (May 10, 2005)

Colleen: Are you doing a classical curriculum? If so what are you doing and what has your experience been in teaching multiple age levels?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

I have used Weaver at first, then went to TOG this past year. We may temporarily continued with Weaver for the younger children as it holds their interest better. Teaching several grades at once is easier for the teacher and more fun for the kids...very hands ons and later I expect more conversation than if they were all taught separate. They still have their separate work also (arithmetic, phonics, etc) or separate assignments on the same topic. I try to have them all around the table working at the same time so I can work with them. Or if one needs teaching in phonics, the others do arithmetic if there are no new concepts.

This is enjoyable for us.


----------



## Augusta (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Found what looks to be a helpful board...gonna check it out myself...never found much help at the Well Trained Mind board (though I like the book)...mayhaps this is a better choice:
> 
> http://www.classical-homeschooling.org/



Colleen this is the site I was trying to follow. I just couldn't pull if it off. I actually did really well in the math and the Grammar/reading/writing but all the other subject fell to the side mostly. 

Scott, the reason I couldn't do it was because I have chronic illness. I have a low energy level half of the time. I didn't totally fail because when I went back to the old curriculum the kids had skipped 11/2 grades in these two subjects. That was in 6 months time and we only we worked about 1/2 of that because of family emergency etc. 

I can see a high energy person being able to do CCH and doing a wonderful job. I would at least look around her site. It is vast and has a lot of great resources. 

Here are some favorite pages on her site that are good for any homeschooler.

1000 Good Books List by grade level

100 Pivotal Events in History List with links

Grammar Stage Scope & Sequence


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

Traci....I have no idea what their particular schedule is like, but they have a discussion board. That is what I was directing to as I thought some questions can be answered there as well and I thought it would help me as well since many of the ppl on the forums use a variety of curriculum.

Scott...also try here http://educationforthesoul.com/hschat/chat-popup.htm It is a Christian Homeschool Chat that you and your wife can participate in. Ask about when the classical education chat is...it will be one evening a week. If they ask (they will) how you found it, tell them mommaduck sent you.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

WOW...some links, Traci! Thanks! (still learning the site)


----------



## Augusta (May 10, 2005)

Last time I visited the discussion board it was really empty and no one was regular.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

bummer


----------



## Scott (May 10, 2005)

Colleen: Is TOG good for multi-age teaching? Weaver is not classical is it?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

Weaver falls under mildly classical and definately charlotte mason. You won't see it listed as classical only because it's not intense. It goes through history and increases intensity of assignments as the children get older based upon what they are capable of (sounds classical to me), is a Biblically based program, and is wonderful when you only have younger children as it is very hands on. TOG is very intense for the ages you have and you will have trouble including the kindergardner and 3yr old. With Weaver you can include the toddler easy. It's not dumbed down curric, don't get me wrong, it just doesn't expect the understanding of writing concepts at such an early age that TOG does...at this stage that you are at I would go with Weaver and later switch to TOG if you would like.
BTW, Charlotte Mason was very classical in her thinking as well, but she heavily encouraged teaching the child to enjoy learning instead of just drilling it into them.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

TOG is very good for multi-level teaching...I've taught the history class for 4-6th graders once a week. And my children were on the same page with everything....writing assignments were what was slightly different based on ability.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

http://www.welltrainedmind.com/charlottemason.html

Are Charlotte Mason methods incompatible with classical education? Certainly not; Miss Mason was a classical educator herself, and although some of her recommendations differ from our recommendations, you should always remember that everyone who does classical education (including Charlotte Mason, the Bluedorns, Doug Wilson, Christine Miller, and ourselves) is adapting an old model to a modern context. In effect, we´re all "œneoclassical" educators, modifying, improving (we hope) and changing the ancient ways of learning so that they make sense for students today. None of these adaptations are "œstraight from Plato´s mouth," which makes arguments about the "œgenuine classical" method somewhat pointless. Home schoolers and afterschoolers have the wonderful opportunity to choose those methods that best suit their children and their own learning styles and schedules.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

another on comparing and combining the methods (many times they are combined and you don't even know it, because as stated above CM was a classical educator)

http://www.truelightacademy.com/classical_charlottemason.html


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

from the Alpha Omega website (who now publish Weaver...the author, a homeschooling mom, sold it to them when it got too big of a business for her and she was done with her own children)

#

What makes the Weaver different from other curriculums?
It is A) a UNIT STUDY; B) very HANDS-ON, activity learning; C) the most BIBLE BASED curriculum on the market.
#

UNIT STUDY: What is a "Unit Study?"
"Unit Study" is a type of home school curriculum that emphasizes activity learning and teaches all of a family's students the same topics at the same time. It is called "integrated lessons." With Weaver, Bible lessons, memory verses, history, science, social studies, language, creative writing, vocabulary words, art, health, and field trips will usually focus on the same themes or topics.
#

HANDS ON: What is "hands-on" or "activity learning?"
About 50% of the Weaver assignments include some kind of activity. Students learn and retain information by using as many senses as possible. Weaver uses crafts, experiments, research, writing, observing, collecting, cooking, dissecting, discussing, drama and more.
#

Are many teaching methods used with Weaver?
Weaver uses every teaching method at one time or another: lecturing, reading, experimenting, brainstorming, murals, timelines, drama, and collections. Every method to make learning interesting, successful...and fun...is used.
#

BIBLE: How does the curriculum go with the Bible?
In other curriculums, the Bible is ADDED to the study. With Weaver, the study is ADDED to the Bible lesson. The Bible lessons provide the theme for each chapter. The main piece of the material is called a Volume. Volume 1 uses Genesis as a foundation. Volume 2 uses Exodus and the Law, Volumes 3 and 4 use the rest of the Old Testament, and Volume 5 is based on the Life of Christ.
#

What denomination is emphasized in Weaver?
The Weaver is considered "Conservative Christian, Non-denominational." No one denomination is emphasized. The author was a strong creationist and tended toward a literal interpretation of the Bible.
#

What version of the Bible is used?
95% of the Weaver Bible verses are referenced, not written out. Each family uses their own Bible translation. The other 5% are memory verses and occasionally, a lesson verse. They are printed out in New American Standard....NAS. It is very easy to give the student their verse in whichever translation your family uses.
#

How can all of the studies come from the Bible lesson?
The study of the Plagues in Egypt is a good example. When the Bible lesson on the plagues is studied in Volume 2, the students study frogs and lice, hail and blood in Science; Pharaohs and the land of Egypt in Social Studies; and even have a lesson on lice in Health. In Art, they make Egyptian jewelry and practice writing hieroglyphics. This is integrated, Bible based learning.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 10, 2005)

With TOG, I started with Y3, I had trouble finding any Bible in it. I hear there is alot in Y1 and Y2 due to ancients and reformation...but Y3 I just couldn't find it or very few references to it.


----------



## Scott (May 10, 2005)

Colleen and other homeschool parents, could you check out this thread I posted on library:
100 Top Picks for Home School Curriculum

Thanks


----------



## Scott (May 11, 2005)

I have been looking over the Tapestry of Grace materials and they look excellent to me. The materials indicate that they are for k-12. Why do some people recommend waiting until grade 3 or later?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2005)

Because the material can be intense and is definately fast paced.

If you use TOG with your ages of children I would recommend (again only recommending here) that you start with Y1 and plan to stretch it over two years...many families with young children do this.

The woman who wrote the curriculum planned it around the upper grades first...then wrote it to include the younger...the reason for the pace of it. Those starting it in highschool or jr high won't be repeating the volumes and she wants them to get it all in.

[Edited on 5-11-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Scott (May 11, 2005)

Thanks. Also, I am unclear from for posts whether you still use TOG or whether you stopped using it.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2005)

I have temporarily stopped using it.

I can't afford it right now, a couple of my children are old enough for it and I need to teach 3-4 of them together, and I am ill...so I have cut back to just arith, phonics, and writing till I am better.


----------



## Scott (May 11, 2005)

Colleen: I am sorry to hear that and pray for your recovery.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 11, 2005)

hyperemesis due to pregnancy...prayfully I'll be beyond the worse of it by July. Thank you for your prayers.


----------



## cupotea (May 12, 2005)

Does anyone know ACE( Accelerated Christian Education)? I know they could offer scholl system as well as homeschool, any feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 12, 2005)

Wouldn't touch ACE with a ten foot pole...literally. Taken from one whose viewed over the technique in consideration and whose husband was on a schoolboard for years at a Christian school using ACE. The Kindergarten program is the only part that I could endorse.

It's dumbed down curriculum for parents/teachers who want the least amount of effort on their part.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 12, 2005)

Scott, I have a few more (more classical) suggestions that were from a homeschool chat.

Story of the World (which I've used and liked)
My Father's World
Truth Quest
Mystery of History

All unit study (multi level) and classical.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 13, 2005)

I tell you what...I'm seriously looking at MFW...seems like it has both what TOG and Weaver has in their pros.

here is a conversation comparing MFW and TOG:

http://board.mfwbooks.com/viewtopic.php?t=685


----------



## Scott (May 13, 2005)

Colleen: That is helpful, thanks. Let me know what you think of MFW. We had looked at that too.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 13, 2005)

What did you think...curious


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 13, 2005)

I've started a thread here --> http://www.homeschoolchristian.com/cgi-bin/unit.cgi asking for comparisons, if you or your wife would like to keep an eye on it...or participate in it if you have questions.


----------



## Scott (May 13, 2005)

Colleen: I liked the chronological study of history, the design to accommodate multiple ages, the Christian foundation, unit studies and the intent to minimize preparation. I could not access enough detail to become real comfortable, though. I would want to look through more.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 21, 2005)

Just wondering how it's going with everybody?

Scott, have you had a chance to view over and decide curric yet?

Have others chosen theirs for this next year?

Anthony, how is homeschooling going?


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 23, 2005)

bumping


----------



## Tirian (May 23, 2005)

Hi folks,

My wife and I commenced homeschooling a few weeks back now. We have settled on the phonic program from LEM (http://www.lem.com.au) which we will start shortly and we will be using "A Becca" Maths and Science.

Though the material we have right now is pulled together from all over, we have already seen that homeschooling has been a blessing for our son and for us. He is learning more quickly and retaining more and as a consequence, has more time to do things outdoor like tend to a vegtable garden etc.

If any of you know of good Christian homeschooling forums where other Aussies "hang out", please let me know.

Matthew


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2005)

We will probably just do basics this year with our first grader (oldest), focusing on reading and math. We are going to do a simple overview of American history, science (mainly simple hands-on experients), and music too. We will probably hold off on TOG until our oldest is in the third or fourth grade.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 24, 2005)

This is a Christian Homeschooling (MODERATED) Chat site...Mostly ladies, some men. From all around the world (I have a friend there from Oz  ):

http://homeschoolforms.com/forums/index.php

Here is a Homeschooling Forum with ppl from all over...mostly US though and all women (men just don't seem to participate in these things):

http://homeschoolforms.com/forums/index.php

[Edited on 5-24-2005 by LadyFlynt]


----------



## Tirian (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Coleen


----------



## Scott (Aug 9, 2005)

"Scott, have you had a chance to view over and decide curric yet?"

We decided on putting our first grader in My Father's World. We are still thiknking about doing TOG when he starts 3rd or 4th grade.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 9, 2005)

We began a little early with Abigail, our oldest, last fall with phonics and pre-K math. My wife took it fairly casually, but Abby really was having a ball with it. This year Abby is 4.5 and we're starting in earnest - Five in A Row for this year, along with Singapore K math (which we're halfway through at this point anyway) and Horizons 1 math, Phonics pathways, and a Handwriting program that I don't recall. The next year, we'll start Veritas's literature in earnest. Our aim will be to start Veritas history in 2 years, but we'll likely be integrating a narrative approach rather than heavy workbook emphasis that Veritas promotes. Sarah, our 2nd, will be 3 in January - she's mostly just 'listening in' at this point. When we start history with Abby, Sarah will be 4, and she'll be part of things informally. 

We're just thrilled to be starting the homeschool road. Abby is really enthusiastic about learning, which is a real joy. 

Todd

[Edited on 8-9-2005 by toddpedlar]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 9, 2005)

We started My Father's World's Exploring Countries and Cultures last week. We are loving it! It's all laid out for me, the books are included, I can easily input the assignments into the homeschool tracker just by looking at the schedule sheet, it's not alot of stress, and the kids are both learning and having fun.


----------



## LarryCook (Aug 9, 2005)

The only downside since pulling our oldest son out of PS midway through the fourth grade is the clear realization of just how bad PS actually is. We use the ABeka video (dvd) and did the entire fourth grade. We started 5th grade this spring and are about half way through.

We decided shortly after starting fifth grade to have him take the Stanford Acheivement Test Series. We did some prep work for about 7 days and then dropped him off for I believe 2 days of testing (he came home at night).

I am not quite sure how to react to his scores. He certainly isn't as quick as some of the kids in the videos, and he usually scores in the low to mid 90's on his tests, sometimes he aces them. So at 10 years and 8 months old he ranks as Post High School in Word Study Skills, Math Procedures, Language, Language Mechanics, Language Expression, and Spelling. Eleventh grade level or higher in Reading Vocabulary and Total Mathematics. His only fourth grade level was in Science, with everything else falling between fifth and eleventh grade level.

What a sad reflection this is on the state of our public High School graduates. I only hope that some day people just say "that's enough!". What a disaster!!!

Larry


----------



## Scott (Aug 11, 2005)

I remember being in 4th grade and taking an achievement test indicating that I read at an 11th grade level. I remember mainly thinking that that indicated some serious problems in our schools.


----------

